# laggts bei euch auch so?



## jase03 (26. März 2011)

seit gestern laggt wow stark bei mir....gibs da schon ne stellungnahme zu?

oder muss ick wieder irgendwat löschen, damits besser läuft?




haben wohl mehrere das problem


----------



## Schaitan (26. März 2011)

Und welchen Server spielst du ? Ohne Info's keine Hilfe !

Also auf Ysera keine Probleme !


----------



## Funkydiddy1 (26. März 2011)

Habe die selben probleme, und mehrere die ich kenne oder mal gefragt habe haben auch laggs!


----------



## Blackout1091 (26. März 2011)

Funkydiddy1 schrieb:


> Habe die selben probleme, und mehrere die ich kenne oder mal gefragt habe haben auch laggs!



dito 
aber kp warum


----------



## Goldesel72 (26. März 2011)

Also ich bin auf Malygos und wir waren gester 25er BOT jeder von uns hatte laggs (heilung gefühlte 5 minp)


----------



## Duselette (26. März 2011)

ja war schlimm... Al Akir konnte deswegen gestern abend von uns nicht bezwungen werden...


----------



## essnull (26. März 2011)

Auf Norgannon dasselbe Theater...seit gestern nur noch schwer spielbar...
Für die *Grossen* Chars np...aber die kleineren kippen destawegen doch öfter ma um...
nicht lustig


----------



## Leatherface96 (26. März 2011)

auf Lothar genau das gleiche


----------



## kwiss (26. März 2011)

Teldrassil auch deswegen haben wir es lieber mit dem raid gelassen

anscheinend server zu überlastet


----------



## SonGokuKid (26. März 2011)

Die Arguswacht das gleiche. Meine Gildenkollegen meinten das sämtliche Server oda zumindest die meisten Spieler davon betroffen seien. Vielleicht ist Planet-X daran schuld.


----------



## Eyatrian (26. März 2011)

Strand ist lustig! wenn du glück hast kannste dich komplett mit einer Maschine durchlaggen! 1 Minute Win ftw


----------



## Hewley (26. März 2011)

Auf Area 52 das gleiche

Ich wollte Arena machen, das kann ich wohl sein lassen.


----------



## Korer (26. März 2011)

Arygos war gestern abend auch kaum noch spielbar. Deswegen hab ich CoD gespielt^^


----------



## wronny (26. März 2011)

Gestern Abend war es stellenweise wirklich unspielbar.
Dabei war die Latenz aber nie dauerhaft hoch, sondern schoss alle ~60-90 Sekunden für 2-3 Sekunden von ~100ms auf 1900ms.

An effektives Gruppenspiel war da nicht zu denken.

Gestern Mittag, als ich mal wieder einen Bluepost zum Thema "Latency Issues" auf MMO-Champion gelesen hatte, hatte ich noch gehofft, dass dies ein reines US-Problem sei.... da wurde ich wohl eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## jase03 (26. März 2011)

warum hört das nicht auf?? heul


----------



## colt179 (26. März 2011)

an dungeonspiel ist zur zeit nicht dran zu denken ,wann unternimmt blizzard mal was !?
questen geht obwohl man dort auch die laggs extrem merkt!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. März 2011)

bei mir das selbe

latenz:

(standort) normale latenz wie sonst. 20-120

(welt) von 250-4000

hat blizz wohl irgendwas neues gemacht mit den latenzangaben. habe die beiden möglichkeiten sonst noch nie gesehen. auf jeden fall liegt es an der latenzangabe (welt)


----------



## Tank_jr (26. März 2011)

mithrilorden

die anzeige mit den latenzwerten (welt,standort) gibts schon läger.

hab seit 2 tagen ständige lags, die ich vorher nicht hatte.
war grade hero ini, bin rausgeflogen und kann mich nicht mehr einloggen


----------



## Wolfmania (26. März 2011)

Japp, Mithrilorden ist momentan nicht angenehm


----------



## udanda (26. März 2011)

Blackmoore ist auch extremst am laggn -.-


----------



## Dwarf (26. März 2011)

Da der Gruppen-Portskill Gildenboni auch nicht mehr IN Instanzen funktioniert(seit gestern) würde ich sagen
das Problem der Lags liegt an einem Hotfix seitens Blizz ;-)


----------



## Eldorados (26. März 2011)

Auf der Ewigen Wacht genauso, das mach keinen Spass mehr


----------



## diemily (26. März 2011)

Joa auf Malygos heute wohl auch noch... aber ich habe iwie nix 
Nur die anderen weinen.  Sry Jungs


----------



## _Upuaut_ (26. März 2011)

Zitat des supp von gestern

*Heute Nachmittag gegen etwa 17:30 Uhr kam es zu einer Störung eines Internet-Backbone in Europa. Wie bei vielen anderen Diensten, die auf diesen Backbone angewiesen sind, konnte der Vorfall bei Spielern zu Verbindungsproblemen mit World of Warcraft führen. 
Wir wissen, dass dieses Verbindungsproblem sehr ärgerlich ist und wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten, sobald es eine Lösung gibt.*

Bisher leider noch keine weiteren neuigkeiten in verbindung mit den Problemen


----------



## Arturio34 (26. März 2011)

Und ich dachte schon es liegt an meinem PC.

Un´Goro leider auch betroffen ...

wo ich endlich mal wieder Bock zum spielen habe :-(


----------



## thetob (26. März 2011)

naja dann dieses we kein raid! schade


----------



## Zhiala (26. März 2011)

Sehr ärgerlich sowas, da hat man mal Zeit und dann nur Lags und alle halbe Stunde oder so flieg ich auch komplett raus bzw. muss alles abschießen weils sich für Minuten komplett aufhängt.

Was mich jetzt wundert: Wenns gestern nachmittag ne Störung gab, warum konnte ich gestern abend um 23.00 Uhr rum noch ganz normal spielen? da hat nichts gelaggt, auch nicht bei den 4 anderen Leuten der Gruppe. Breitet sich sowas denn aus wie ne Erkältung?


----------



## Mhavokk (26. März 2011)

Durotan auch solche scheiß lags -.- selbst beim farmen hab ich teilweise laggs von über 10sek (nie geschaut wie lange wirklich aber können schon bis zu 20sek EIN lag teilweise sein -.-) blizz mach diese scheiss lags weg ich will raiden und nicht laggen -.-


----------



## Talin78 (26. März 2011)

Die lags bestehen noch. Es gibt im offiziellen Forum auch mehrere Blueposts zu. Wir können nur abwarten und bedenkt, dass nicht Blizzard immer an allem Schuld ist.


----------



## Speer79 (26. März 2011)

Talin78 schrieb:


> bedenkt, dass nicht Blizzard immer an allem Schuld ist.




einer muss aber der buuh-mann sein!!


----------



## dedennis (26. März 2011)

aman´thul das gleiche


----------



## Talin78 (26. März 2011)

Speer79 schrieb:


> einer muss aber der buuh-mann sein!!



In diesem Fall aber wohl (mal wieder) http://www.teliasonera.com


----------



## Freaking (26. März 2011)

Liebe Leute,

wie der Titel schon sagt, meine Latenz ist viel zu hoch 1405 ms (Standort) und 1858 ms (Welt), da lässt sichs einfach nicht spielen, wenn alle paar Sekunden jeder auf der Stelle läuft.
Nun ist die Frage warum das so ist.
Mein PC ist gerade mal 3 Jährchen alt und läuft immer noch prima, Internet ist schnell und andere Spiele (z.B. League of Legends, CoD Black Ops) laufen auch ohne Probleme, außer WoW.
Aber ansonsten hat WoW auch immer super funktioniert.
Gibts gerade Serverprobleme bei Blizzard o.ä.? (Spiele auf Anetheron)
Oder liegt das einfach an "mir" ? Falls ja, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Fehlerquellen finden könnte?
Apropos, repair.exe hab ich schon laufen lassen.

Danke schon im Vorraus (:


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2011)

Schau mal 2 Threads unter deinen (und ja es gibt eine Suchfunktion  )

http://forum.buffed....i-euch-auch-so/

Ja es gibt ein Problem, es mal wieder ein Backbone ausgefallen, wie im letzten Monat schon 2 Mal...

*
*


_Upuaut_ schrieb:


> Zitat des supp von gestern
> 
> *Heute Nachmittag gegen etwa 17:30 Uhr kam es zu einer Störung eines Internet-Backbone in Europa. Wie bei vielen anderen Diensten, die auf diesen Backbone angewiesen sind, konnte der Vorfall bei Spielern zu Verbindungsproblemen mit World of Warcraft führen.
> Wir wissen, dass dieses Verbindungsproblem sehr ärgerlich ist und wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten, sobald es eine Lösung gibt.*
> ...



*
*


----------



## Freaking (26. März 2011)

Die SuFu spuckt bei mir nur Käse aus ^.^
Naja, vielen Dank dir, Derulu (:


----------



## Assari (26. März 2011)

Ja hab auf Antonidas (A) auch manchmal so extreme Laggs, aber die sind nur für 5 sek dnan gehts wieder^^


----------



## Dakirah (26. März 2011)

Bei EvE stehen die Server in London und bei Rift glaub in Deutschland. Hier lagt nix im europäischen Internet. Das Problem der Lags heisst Telia - Wie schon seit D3 Zeiten.


----------



## Vyren (26. März 2011)

LOoks like Life!

Die WoW-Nerds sind geschockt & desorientiert


----------



## Demontra (26. März 2011)

Ich hab alle paar Minuten sekundenlange standbilder, als Heiler total prickelnd


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (26. März 2011)

Demontra schrieb:


> Ich hab alle paar Minuten sekundenlange standbilder, als Heiler total prickelnd


Und erst als Tank. Mmmmmhmm, da erfahren übereifrige DDs endlich mal wieder Demut ob unserer wichtigen "Arbeit" in der Gruppe.
Glücklicherweise ist heute auch mein Abo ausgelaufen. Also von mir aus kann sich Blizzard, oder wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich zeichnet, ruhig Zeit bei der Behebung lassen. Denn diese Zeit kostet mich diesmal nichts.


----------



## wolfracht (26. März 2011)

Ich bin beruhigt, dass es nicht nur bei mir so ist. Habe auch teilweise alle 3 minuten Lags von 10-20 sekunden

Ein GM meinte natürlich es liegt an meinen Addons und an meiner Leitung. Nach Pingprüfung über die Konsole hatte ich einen Ping von 13ms. 
Vonwegen es liegt an mir...

Btw Die Aldor


----------



## jase03 (26. März 2011)

ich weiß wer schuld ist  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J737UeVa0dE


----------



## Grushdak (26. März 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Also von mir aus kann sich Blizzard, oder wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich zeichnet, ruhig Zeit bei der Behebung lassen. Denn diese Zeit kostet mich diesmal nichts.


Und wie eindeutig das mal wieder die heutige Mentalität wiederspiegelt - die nur so vor Egoismus strotzt.
"Hauptsache ich" ....
Hoffentlich müssen wir Dich nicht mehr in WoW erleben, denn wenn Du da auch so egoistisch bist ...

Ich finde die Laggs teilweise nervig aber auch wiederum irgendwie amüsant.
Mein Pet kommt teilweise nicht mehr an die Gegner ran,
ich schiesse und schiesse und schiesse - nix passiert,
auf einmal - ein Schuss - und der Gegner fällt sofort um.

als ob sich Wow alle Klicks gemerkt hat und sie dann alle auf einmal ausführt ...

greetz


----------



## Runescapeman (26. März 2011)

latenz von etwa 7000....

unspielbar, vor allem als heiler in einer ini, sind aber trotzdem nur einmal gewiped^^

ich musste blind heilen, also ich heile einfach irgendwen und hoffe dabei dass es der richtige es^^ hat auch meistens geklappt^^


----------



## Demontra (26. März 2011)

Runescapeman schrieb:


> latenz von etwa 7000....
> 
> unspielbar, vor allem als heiler in einer ini, sind aber trotzdem nur einmal gewiped^^
> 
> ich musste blind heilen, also ich heile einfach irgendwen und hoffe dabei dass es der richtige es^^ hat auch meistens geklappt^^



hast dus "gut", bei meinen Standbildern kann ich nur hoffen, dass meine Hots in der Zeit stark genug sind


----------



## The-Dragon (26. März 2011)

Ich persönlich habe keinerlei Laggs. Ich weiß aber von meiner Gilde und von diversen Randomgruppen-Mitstreiten, dass sie ziemliche Laggs haben und es bei ihnen teilweise unspielbar ist.
Das Problem trat gestern Abend schon bei Einigen auf. Klingt mir aber eher nach einem Internetproblem das Ganze. Ich habe eine sehr starke und stabile Leitung, die macht nie Probleme, auch heute nicht.


----------



## Manaori (26. März 2011)

Ich hatte ebenfalls bis auf zwei DCs heute keine Probleme, auch gestern nicht, wobei sich  im Raid einige Leute ziemlich beschwert haben und Valiona und Theralion uns ca neun mal gekillt haben, weil die Standbilder meistens dann kamen, wenn man iwo raus musste  

Mir kommt vor, dass dieses telia in letzter Zeit öfter Probleme macht?


----------



## Cazor (26. März 2011)

Ich glaub da spart Blizzard wieder.
Hab nur ingame Lags, sonst is der ping ok.
Gestern sind wir durch diesen Mist sogar am Trash gewipet, haben uns trotzdem durchgekämpft aber heute is noch schlimmer.
Kampfbeginn Instanz: freeze für 10sek, plötzlich Kampfende, es geht wieder, puh Tank lebt. Heilen nur durch Schilden möglich. 

Angeblich ists behoben und wirkt nur noch nach lt Bluepost:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1874672800


----------



## Manaori (26. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich glaub da spart Blizzard wieder.
> Hab nur ingame Lags, sonst is der ping ok.
> Gestern sind wir durch diesen Mist sogar am Trash gewipet, haben uns trotzdem durchgekämpft aber heute is noch schlimmer.
> Kampfbeginn Instanz: freeze für 10sek, plötzlich Kampfende, es geht wieder, puh Tank lebt. Heilen nur durch Schilden möglich.



Es wurde bereits gesagt, dass es wieder an Telia liegt  Blizzard hat daran keine Schuld.


----------



## JoaLas (26. März 2011)

Bluepost von heute zum Thema (von http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1874672800)


Bearbeitet von Zorgarium am 26.03.11 16:49 (UTC)

Die aufgetretene Störung eines Internet-Backbones konnte behoben werden. Es kann trotzdem, bedingt durch die Natur eines solchen Vorfalls, eine gewisse Zeit dauern, bis der Netzwerkverkehr wieder normal funktioniert. Das bedeutet, das Spieler die von dieser Störung und den Latenz-Problemen betroffen waren, noch eine Weile davon betroffen sein könnten.

Für weitere Informationen in Bezug auf Latenz- Probleme, besucht bitte den separaten Eintrag im Servicestatus Forum: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/1874253589


----------



## Cazor (26. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits gesagt, dass es wieder an Telia liegt  Blizzard hat daran keine Schuld.




und was heisst das? 
Blizz lässt seine Server über Telia laufen und bucht statt des 100% Paketes zur Gewinnoptimierung das 80% Paket zu 50% Preis?
Oder was? 
Oder haben die Putzfrauen bei Telia Krücken, damit sie mehr Kabel rausziehn können?


----------



## Manaori (26. März 2011)

Öhm, nein, Telia hat irgendwie mit T-Online und Kabeldeutschland und was weiß ich für Anbietern zu tun.. nochmal.. das iswt kein von Blizzard gemachtes Problem. 
Was genau das ist, hab ich shcon wieder vergessen, da kennen sich andere sicher besser aus, aber hört doch bitte mal auf,alles auf blizz zu schieben...


----------



## Cazor (26. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, Telia hat irgendwie mit T-Online und Kabeldeutschland und was weiß ich für Anbietern zu tun.. nochmal.. das iswt kein von Blizzard gemachtes Problem.
> Was genau das ist, hab ich shcon wieder vergessen, da kennen sich andere sicher besser aus, aber hört doch bitte mal auf,alles auf blizz zu schieben...




ich hab mich vorhin mit einem Fachmann unterhalten und der meinte, genau das könne das Problem sein, da es von Großkunden seiner Firma auch immer wieder auf diese Art probiert wird. 
Und nachher ist immer der Anbieter schuld, wenn die BWLer nicht kapieren, dass es keine 80% gibt sondern nur 0 oder 100%.


----------



## Freaking (26. März 2011)

Weiß jemand wie lange diese "Nachwirkungen" dieser Störung andauern?


----------



## lord just (26. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> und was heisst das?
> Blizz lässt seine Server über Telia laufen und bucht statt des 100% Paketes zur Gewinnoptimierung das 80% Paket zu 50% Preis?
> Oder was?
> Oder haben die Putzfrauen bei Telia Krücken, damit sie mehr Kabel rausziehn können?



telia betreibt einen knotenpunkt des internets und in ganz europa laufen viele verbindungen über diesen einen knotenpunkt und es werden auch immer mehr. ob es jetzt einfach probleme mit den servern gab oder die server überlastet waren usw. weiß wohl nur talia. vielleicht ist irgendwo ein kabel kaputt gegangen oder ein anderer knotenpunkt oder irgendwas anderes ist passiert.


----------



## heiduei (26. März 2011)

Biste horde ? Bei meinem goblin laggts derbe aber bei allen meinen ally-chars garnich


----------



## Stregah (26. März 2011)

Schön. Ins offizielle WOW-Forum kommt man jetzt auch nicht mehr, um sich mal zu erkundigen. 
Der labert immer was von "500 - Interner Server-Fehler".
War ja zu erwarten!

Extreme Laggs mit Alli-Chars bei Kargath und Nefarian + Horde-Chars bei Garrosh.


----------



## Cazor (26. März 2011)

komisch, wenn ich Probleme Telia letzte 24 Stunden google krieg ich keine Ergebnisse ausser von WoW Spielern, was meiner Meinung nach meine Theorie bekräftigt.


----------



## Talin78 (26. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> komisch, wenn ich Probleme Telia letzte 24 Stunden google krieg ich keine Ergebnisse ausser von WoW Spielern, was meiner Meinung nach meine Theorie bekräftigt.



Das bekräftigt rein gar nix. Im normalen Online Betrieb bemerkst das auch nicht. Bekomme bei Mail, Foren, normalen Webseiten oder TS nichtmal meine 24h Trennung mit. Bei nem online Spiel sieht es da anders aus.

Edit: Auch nicht, wenn ich irgendwelche Serien übers Netz schaue, halt vorgepuffert. Toller Fachman. Verrat mal die Firma um sich von solchen "Hobby Admins" fernzuhalten.


----------



## Cazor (26. März 2011)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Das bekräftigt rein gar nix. Im normalen Online Betrieb bemerkst das auch nicht. Bekomme bei Mail, Foren, normalen Webseiten oder TS nichtmal meine 24h Trennung mit. Bei nem online Spiel sieht es da anders aus.
> 
> Edit: Auch nicht, wenn ich irgendwelche Serien übers Netz schaue halt vorgepuffert. Toller Fachman. Verrat mal die Firma um von solchen "Hobby Admins" sich vernzuhalten.




Hier die Telia HP mit den aktuellen News:
http://www.teliasone...ws-and-Archive/

Wenn es Probleme gäbe, würden die sich doch entschuldigen oder irgendwas. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das Blizz Kunden die einzigen sind, die ne anständige Konnektivität verlangen.


----------



## Palimbula (26. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es Probleme gäbe, würden die sich doch entschuldigen oder irgendwas. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das Blizz Kunden die einzigen sind, die ne anständige Konnektivität verlangen.



Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige aber nun einmal König


----------



## Talin78 (26. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Hier die Telia HP mit den aktuellen News:
> http://www.teliasone...ws-and-Archive/
> 
> Wenn es Probleme gäbe, würden die sich doch entschuldigen oder irgendwas. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das Blizz Kunden die einzigen sind, die ne anständige Konnektivität verlangen.



Ich kenne die Site. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die das auf Ihrer Präsentation publik machen.


----------



## poojolie (26. März 2011)

Also beim Servicestatus auf der wowpage steht etwas:




> Durch technische Schwierigkeiten, welche nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem gestrigen Internet-Backbone Problem stehen, kann es zu erhöhter Latenz oder sogar Verbindungsabbrüchen kommen.Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten.


----------



## Palimbula (26. März 2011)

Es macht bestimmt einen tollen Eindruck auf die "Welt" wenn dort Nachrichten stehen würden wie:

- Weil unsere Hardware Müll und schlecht gewartet ist, ist heute leider schon wieder ein Backbone abgeraucht
- Da unser Azubi dieses WE frei hat, können wir uns leider erst am Montag den Latenzproblemen widmen
- In zwei Wochen werden wir eine neue Steckdose im Serverraum installieren, bis dahin kann es leider vorkommen dass unsere Raumpflegerin eine Serverfarm aussteckt um den Staubsauger anschliessen zu können

/Edit:
Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Blizzard. Die fabulieren auch viel lieber im Nebel rum und teilen den Abonnenten entweder nichts oder nur "Geblubber" mit warum es gerade nicht rund läuft.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. März 2011)

Ich spiele nebenbei noch League of Legends und habe dort keine Latenz Probleme, aber in wow schon. Wenn Telia Probleme hat sollte man es doch auch da merken oder? hm?


----------



## Talin78 (26. März 2011)

Kommt drauf an in welchem Rechenzentrum deine Serverfarm steht.


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (26. März 2011)

Der schrieb:


> Ich spiele nebenbei noch League of Legends und habe dort keine Latenz Probleme, aber in wow schon. Wenn Telia Probleme hat sollte man es doch auch da merken oder? hm?



me too


----------



## Renenm (26. März 2011)

Könnt ihr im Forum auch nichts schreiben?



> Es trat ein Fehler auf. Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut.
> 
> 
> Ausloggen


----------



## Palimbula (26. März 2011)

Die werden das Forum bis auf weiteres dicht gemacht haben, bevor denen noch mehr abraucht als ohnehin schon abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Talin78 (26. März 2011)

Das ganze gespamme bringt ja auch nix. Habe ausgeloggt weil es mich nervte und gut ist. Komme auch ohne WoW klar und wenn es Tage dauert. Bin oftmals mehrere Tage nacheinander nicht on. Egal! Klar ärgert es mich ein wenig, wenn man Zeit hat nicht vernünftig spielen kann, aber ist eben so. 

Was mich etwas ärgert ist, das Telia 2008 nicht verkauft wurde. Schätze mal dann wäre es nicht so, wie der derzeitige Zustand so ist.

Naja......genießt die Zeit, das WE, morgen wieder etwas wärmer draußen und fertig. Zeitumstellung bricht mich mehr an, als die Probs in WoW.


----------



## Nexilein (26. März 2011)

Ich finde in erster Linie die Reaktionen auf solche Latenzprobleme interessant.

Ich habe vorhin eine Partie Starcraft 2 gezockt, und es gab alle 2 bis 3 Minuten kurze Aussetzer (3o.4 Sekunden).
Mein Gegner hat natürlich sofort erkannt, dass es an meiner schlechten Internetverbindung liegen muss, und übelste Schimpftiraden losgelassen. Zum Glück gibt's ein Ticket System und eine Menge anderer Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten :-)


----------



## lua89 (27. März 2011)

Nazjatar-EU <3
http://www.abload.de/img/latenzru96.jpg


----------



## Game-Over-Kid (27. März 2011)

Blizzard hat echt Nerven, erst pfuschen sie mal wieder und dann brauchen sie 2 Tage um es zu fixen und bringen nur ne Standardstellungnahme zustande. Wieso immer dieses Rumgeeiere, sind sie so inkompetent? Dann sollen sie lieber mal alles richtig machen und halt dafür mal die Server paar Stunden lahm legen und mal richtig daran arbeiten als auf inkonsequente Fehlersuche zu gehen und denken die Kunden werden ja das Gelagge schon überleben. Hab langsam das Gefühl Blizzard denkt nur daran, dass man ja das Konto auflädt und Rest wird irgendwann mal erledigt wenn es in den Kram passt.

Letztendlich ist die einzige spürbare Konsequenz, dass sie die HP & Forum (warum wohl das? *sarkastisch lach*) vom Netz genommen haben aber Accountverwaltung intakt lassen, könnt ja zwischenzeitlich jemand aufladen wollen.


----------



## simplymad (27. März 2011)

Wer keine Ahnung hat sollte einfach mal die Klappe halten. Hier mal ne kleine Aufklärung zur Situation:


Ein Backbone ist Eigentum eines ISP (Internet Service Providers) welcher in diesem Fall TeliaSonera ist. Das hat absolut gar nichts mit den WoW-Servern zu tun. Doof für uns Zocker ist nur, dass die Server dort stehen wo sie stehen. Dafür kann Blizzard aber nichts. Das gleiche könnte in Frankfurt oder sonst wo auch passieren. Die die keine Lags haben werden schlichtweg über einen anderen Backbone geroutet und haben halt Glück.

Das dies keine Ausrede von Blizzard ist kann jeder selbst feststellen. Einfach mal in WoW einloggen, mit netstat seinen eigenen Verkehr anzeigen lassen und den WoW-Server tracen. Da sieht man dann das nach dem Backbone schluss ist. Das kann Blizzard auch schlecht beeinflussen. Auch wenn ihr 13 EUR im Monat an Blizzard überweist ist dies höhere Gewalt. Blizzard hier verantwortlich zu machen, was einige scheinbar nur zu gern tun, ist in etwa so, als würdet ihr einen angerufenen dafür ausmotzen, dass die Leitung zu ihm schlecht ist. 


mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (27. März 2011)

Tja Spiel läuft schlecht ist automatisch immer Blizzard Schuld. Typisch für die unwissenden.

@simplymad
Danke, wenigstens einer mal der Durchblick hat.


----------



## Game-Over-Kid (27. März 2011)

Dies von Dir ist wenigstens mal ein Grund und keine Standardmail/-anzeige im Forum und es wäre auch fairer wenn Blizzard die Umstände erklärt, lass zuletzt kein Statement dazu auf der Homepage oder im Forum von einem Admin.

Und ich bezahl doch keine 12&#8364; im Monat, dass ich mich damit beschäftigen muss wo der Fehler liegt, letztendlich ist Blizzard der Dienstleister und wenns bei deren Partnern oder wo auch immer hapert dann sind haben sie dafür Sorge zu tragen das es nicht allzu lange nicht läuft und 48h ohne Resultat ist mies.


----------



## Aries (27. März 2011)

simplymad schrieb:


> Wer keine Ahnung hat sollte einfach mal die Klappe halten. Hier mal ne kleine Aufklärung zur Situation:
> 
> 
> Ein Backbone ist Eigentum eines ISP (Internet Service Providers) welcher in diesem Fall TeliaSonera ist. Das hat absolut gar nichts mit den WoW-Servern zu tun. Doof für uns Zocker ist nur, dass die Server dort stehen wo sie stehen. Dafür kann Blizzard aber nichts. Das gleiche könnte in Frankfurt oder sonst wo auch passieren. Die die keine Lags haben werden schlichtweg über einen anderen Backbone geroutet und haben halt Glück.
> ...



Dann halt sie mal schön.

Das von dir angesprochene Problem ist längst behoben. Blizz hat nun nen anderes Problem (welches haben sie nicht gesagt).



Klugscheißen will gelernt sein! :-P


----------



## spâm-priest (27. März 2011)

Aries schrieb:


> Dann halt sie mal schön.
> 
> Das von dir angesprochene Problem ist längst behoben. Blizz hat nun nen anderes Problem (welches haben sie nicht gesagt).
> 
> ...



grad mit nem gm geschrieben der meine das gleiche wie oben genannt.
was ein scheiß das ist !! drecks wow -...


----------



## Aries (27. März 2011)

Im WoW Tech Forum steht im Lag Thread was anderes von nem Blauen, genau wie im Serverstatus Forum.


----------



## SlimKD (27. März 2011)

hatte vor ner stunde probiert auf meinem (DE) Stammserver ne ini zu spielen und es war nicht möglich wegen den lags. Hab dann auf nem UK-Server n bissel gezockt und lief wunderbar. Jetzt gerade nochmal auf dem DE-Server vorbeigeschut und latenzzeiten sehen gut aus, ist das problem bei euch behoben oder war das gerade nur zufall ?


----------



## Seleno (27. März 2011)

Nee ist nicht behoben, bei uns (thrall) zumindest net, in meiner Gilde haben alle latenzen von 5-8k, lang geplanter Raid musste ausfallen, Inis nicht machbar und das wo die meisten nur am we zeit haben überhaupt zu spielen...........   Warum ist eigentlich das Offizielle Forum down? Damit sich keiner beschweren kann?


----------



## wowoo (27. März 2011)

Bei mir gings Heute den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme (Lantenz 40-60), aber im Handelschat jammern auch alle rum.



Seleno schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich das Offizielle Forum down? Damit sich keiner beschweren kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich sind alle die jetzt Spielen in den Foren und regen sich dort auf, oder Blizzard versucht das Problem zu beheben (wenn es überhaupt an Blizzard liegt).


----------



## Lexandá (27. März 2011)

is schon recht lustig hier.
der 13€ joker wurde schon gebracht, die un wissenden heuler sind hier die sich wegen jeden scheiße beschweren können
und sogar die allgemeinen wow flamer die wow so doof finden befinden sich im wow forum^^

wer einfach ma ein routverlauf durch laufen lässt, sieht das es nicht an blizz liegt sondern an telia
da da die störungen her kommen....
man nennt es auch eine ddos attacke...

aber hey ich will die leute nich zu sehr überfordern zu googeln oder richtig zu googeln...=)


----------



## The Micha (27. März 2011)

Ok, 

das Problem scheint sich jetzt wohl auszubreiten...ich dacht immer ich sei der "Kabel BW" Problematik anheim gefallen.
Aber so wie ihr das hier alle schildert hat jetzt jeder das selbe Problem wie die "Kabel BW"-Kunden....
Blizz könnt ja doch mit 4.0 was angekratzt haben was jetzt vollends im Eimer is.

Aber mal im Ernst seit ca. Weihnachten mach ich mit den Lags rum,ich hatte zwischenzeitlich schon an meiner Intelligenz gezweifelt 
und meine Kiste auf allerlei Macken mit der Netzwerkkarte und dem Router (beinhaltet IP Überprüfung, neue Zuweisung etc.) untersucht. 
Ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich jeden Post hier in dem Thread gelesen und ich weiß auch net ob das jetzt hier jemandem weiter hilft
aber Donnerstag Abend hatte es bei mir auf Dalvengyr angefangen zu laggen wie Sau und der eine oder andere hatte auch während des
Raids den Abflug ins DC Nirvana gemacht.

Edit sagt:



Lexandá schrieb:


> wer einfach ma ein routverlauf durch laufen lässt, sieht das es nicht an blizz liegt sondern an telia
> da da die störungen her kommen....
> man nennt es auch eine ddos attacke...



naja mal ehrlich ein Studium reicht mir völlig^^

Das hat übrigens mein Google gefunden KP ob das hier von Wert is oder net:

http://forum.kabelbw...9af621f5ca2891f


----------



## Alyshra (27. März 2011)

Lexandá schrieb:


> is schon recht lustig hier.
> der 13€ joker wurde schon gebracht, die un wissenden heuler sind hier die sich wegen jeden scheiße beschweren können
> und sogar die allgemeinen wow flamer die wow so doof finden befinden sich im wow forum^^
> 
> ...



Bevor man geistigen Dünnpfiff labert, sollte man doch lieber selber Googlen


----------



## JeyJey0815 (27. März 2011)

Da im Moment sehr viele Spieler die Battle.net-Webseiten besuchen, haben wir unsere Community-Webseiten für World of Warcraft und StarCraft II offline geschaltet. Damit möchten wir es so vielen Besuchern wie möglich ermöglichen, ihre Authentifizierungsschlüssel einzulösen und ihre Accounts zu erweitern oder zu verwalten. 	Wir werden diese Seiten wieder verfügbar machen, sobald der Andrang auf die Webseite wieder in normalen Bereichen liegt.
Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!

Ist auch toll um dem problem auszuweichen !!!

Irgendwie kriegen sie es nicht hin !!


----------



## Totebone (27. März 2011)

Also ich finds ja schon dreist teilweise. Raids (Gildenintern) 50ms. Rnd Daily 500+ MS und Bg's 2000+ MS. 
Und was in SC II abgeht is absolut krank, alle 2 sek hat man krasse lags...


----------



## bruderelfe (27. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Also blizz kennt den fehler anscheind selbst nicht, es gibt auch unterschiedliche aussagen blizzards die auch per ticket kommunenziert  worde, aussage gm zu einem spieler, Es kommt auch unter anderem drauf an wo du wohnst. Dieser spieler und andere haben dies genau so im /2er erzählt, ich habe daheim bei mir 2 internet leitungen, beides 16k leitungen, beide nutzen aber das telefonica netz.
anbieter a.) sch. latzenz und lags ohne ende.
anbieter b.) genau das krasse gegenteil. alles wieder okay.
So ich wohne in NRW also das mit meinem standort wäre dann mal gelinde gesagt bullshit.
Interessant ist nur das wie gesagt meine beiden anbieter am telefonica netz angeschlossen sind, d.h im klartext ich müsste bei beiden leitungen das selbe problem haben habe ich aber nicht.
komisch oder?


----------



## Talin78 (27. März 2011)

Dann nutzt wohl anbieter b.) teilweise andere routen (sei froh). Komisch wa?

/Edit

Beide Anbieter mal mehrere Minuten laufen gehabt? Kann sein das es gerade mal kurzzeitig halbwegs ging, wenn das Netz kaum ausgelastet ist.


----------



## bruderelfe (27. März 2011)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Dann nutzt wohl anbieter b.) teilweise andere routen (sei froh). Komisch wa?
> 
> /Edit
> 
> Beide Anbieter mal mehrere Minuten laufen gehabt? Kann sein das es gerade mal kurzzeitig halbwegs ging, wenn das Netz kaum ausgelastet ist.



Anbieter a. laufen lassen (4 stunden)
dann auf b gewechselt und es blieb stabil


----------



## Blumator (27. März 2011)

bei mir laggts nicht... hats nicht und tuts auch immernoch nicht...

is zwar bei vielen so aber bei mir eben nicht, es tut mir ja auch sehr leid, aber es laggt einfach nicht sorry...


----------



## bruderelfe (27. März 2011)

Blumator schrieb:


> bei mir laggts nicht... hats nicht und tuts auch immernoch nicht...
> 
> is zwar bei vielen so aber bei mir eben nicht, es tut mir ja auch sehr leid, aber es laggt einfach nicht sorry...




Dann freu dich doch, und mach nicht auf supercool


----------



## YodarEU (27. März 2011)

Ein Freund der 200m von mir Wohnt ist bei Netcologne(6k leitung ohne FP) und hat keine Probleme.
Ich bei T-Com (16k) habe laggs von bis zu 5sek und wir Spielen beide auf Todeswache.

Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken wie immer.

LG


----------



## Famenio (27. März 2011)

Also ich hatte kine Probleme bis gestern 16:00 wo wir schnell den LK nochmal legen wollten.
Da hatten bei uns alle 10 Mann derbe standbilder und sind dauerhaft raus geflogen.

Eben gerade hab ich einfach mal wieder eingeloggt um zu schauen, ob es nun besser ist, 
da ist mir eine rote 8000 gleich entgegengesprungen.

Na mal schauen wann es was wird...


----------



## Röhrrich (27. März 2011)

also ich hab gar keine Probleme spiele auch auf Todeswache grüße weiterreich ^^ Bin bei 1&1 mit 16k leitung ini + Raid war für mich kein problem aber einige andere in gilde die auch gestern raid waren da ging gar nix standbilder so weit das auge reicht haben dann abgebrochen bringt ja nix wenn heals + Tank + DD's Daumenkino haben. Schade aber denk das wird wieder besser gebt Blizz einfach ma zeit sie sind auch keine Götter


----------



## Demontra (27. März 2011)

Also es laggt nach wie vor, aber es kommt mir schon besser als gestern vor... ini wage ich mich aber immer noch nicht^^


----------



## Blumator (27. März 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Dann freu dich doch, und mach nicht auf supercool



na ich freu mich doch^^ und supercool machen muss ich gar nicht... 

aber um etwas produktives beizutragen...
ich bin bei KabelBW und hab ne durchschnittliche Latenz von ~30
absolut nix zu merken


----------



## Duselette (27. März 2011)

Lexandá schrieb:


> wer einfach ma ein routverlauf durch laufen lässt, sieht das es nicht an blizz liegt sondern an telia
> da da die störungen her kommen....
> man nennt es auch eine ddos attacke...
> 
> aber hey ich will die leute nich zu sehr überfordern zu googeln oder richtig zu googeln...=)



uha da hat aber eine Ahnung ... nicht.

 Was ist ein routverlauf? wo hast ddos aufgeschnappt?


----------



## rameh (27. März 2011)

Also an der eigenen Verbindung oder Provider liegts ganz sicher nicht. Ich selbst habe massive Lags; mein Sohn, der an einem anderen PC in derselben Wohnung per USB-WLAN-Stick über denselben Router spielt, spürt gar nichts.


----------



## Derulu (27. März 2011)

JeyJey0815 schrieb:


> Da im Moment sehr viele Spieler die Battle.net-Webseiten besuchen, haben wir unsere Community-Webseiten für World of Warcraft und StarCraft II offline geschaltet. Damit möchten wir es so vielen Besuchern wie möglich ermöglichen, ihre Authentifizierungsschlüssel einzulösen und ihre Accounts zu erweitern oder zu verwalten. 	Wir werden diese Seiten wieder verfügbar machen, sobald der Andrang auf die Webseite wieder in normalen Bereichen liegt.
> Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!
> 
> Ist auch toll um dem problem auszuweichen !!!
> ...




Das ist ken Ausweichen, sondern eine schutzmaßnahme für das Forum...in den letzten 12 h wurden ca. 500.000 (Achtung, zahl etwas übertieben ^^) gleichlautenden Threads eröffne und obwohl immer wieder geantwortet wurde, hat sich fast keiner die Mühe gamcht, die vorherigen Threads nach Blueposts zu "durchforsten" (es gibt da den Blizz-Button, der schön vo Blue zu Blue springt), jder will anscheinend seine eigene Antwort haben.


----------



## Demontra (27. März 2011)

Nee, was ist das schön, endlich wieder normale latenz!!


----------



## Sphi88 (27. März 2011)

Bin auf Garrosh,Malygos und Onyxia und hab noch immer derbe laggs.alle paar sek steht jegliche spielhandlung,spielen zur Zeit unmöglich.Anbieter t-online 6MBit leitung,hoffe es bessert sich endlich bald,da ich immer nur WE seit dafür finde


----------



## Desoka (27. März 2011)

Hm habe auf Frostmourne gar nichts von mit bekommen *Gottseidank* ^^


----------



## Demontra (27. März 2011)

Oh, ich dacht schon, es sei überall wieder gut... das ist ja blöde


----------



## MaexxDesign (27. März 2011)

Bei mir ist es sehr übel !
Alle 30sec 15sec Megalags seit Wochen.

Ich könnt die ganze Welt vollkotzen !!!


----------



## Vitany2910 (27. März 2011)

malygos ist immer nochn witz -.-


----------



## dhorwyn (28. März 2011)

auch auf malganis montag morgen: besser (weniger lags) aber immer noch, und vor allem in 1,5h wieder 2 serverkicks.

gestern abend unspielbar, grim batol getankt, mit standbilder beim ersten boss 500.000 hp die runtergingen zwischen den standbildern. hab mich dann durchgequält da es der gildengruppe mit ts egal war, naja egal...wir habens halt gemacht... heute raid, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. März 2011)

Aman´Thul - gestern so zw. 18:00 - 21:00 gespielt, keinerlei Probleme, wörtlich alles im grünen Bereich. (Standort: Wien/ISP:Inode)


----------



## Russelkurt (28. März 2011)

Norgannon - bei mir hats gestern nicht gelaggt, heute war ich noch nicht online. wo es aber immer und garantiert laggt, bzw. hackt ist bei mir das schattenhochland, wenn ich dailies machen will. kein plan warum es da so hackt, grafik ist an meinen pc angepasst und macht überall sonst, selbst bei vielen effekten gleichzeitig und nebel und pipapo, keine probleme. nur im schattenhochland.


----------



## Stevesteel (28. März 2011)

nein


----------



## Derulu (28. März 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> nur im schattenhochland.



Auch bei mir hakt es etwas im Schattenhochland, mit jedem Char mit dem ich dort bisher gelevelt habe, sonst weltweit nirgends...da gibt es wohl irgendeinen Effekt der einigen Grafikkarten oder Rechnern an sich nicht so passt


----------



## CaptProton (29. März 2011)

Hab mich mal im US Forum rumgetrieben, selbst unsere Brüder und Schwestern übern großen Teich hatten teilweise Lags mit bis zu 11k.... Bei Blizzard scheit da doch extrem im Argen zu liegen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (29. März 2011)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Hab mich mal im US Forum rumgetrieben, selbst unsere Brüder und Schwestern übern großen Teich hatten teilweise Lags mit bis zu 11k.... Bei Blizzard scheit da doch extrem im Argen zu liegen.



Nicht immer verallgemeinern 


BattleNet.Seite/Forum geht einiges nicht - hab ich gehört, ich schau da nicht so oft drauf.


Aber auch gestern hab ich völlig stabil und lagfrei gespielt - so 18:00 - 20:20, EU-Aman´thul (Standort:Wien,ISP:UPC/Inode)

Summasummarum, die ganzen letzten Tage keinerlei Probleme


----------



## CaptProton (29. März 2011)

Ich hab ja auch geschrieben, "hatten". Gestern war alles wieder ok...nur das ein die "Leih DD´s" mal wieder im Stich gelassen haben und einfach aus dem Schlachtzug verschwunden sind... *ärger*


----------

